# Fry Tank Filtration



## cyfan964 (Apr 17, 2007)

Has anyone ever used a Penn Plax Clear-Free corner filter in a fry tank? It seems like they would work just as good as a sponge filter and they also would have carbon.....


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

You really only need carbon to remove any chemicals/medications that you have added. Don't confuse that with adding a dechlorinator, I'm talking about meds to remove ich for example.

Personally I wouldn't bother purchasing one of those - build you own fry tank filter from an empty 20oz soda bottle, some airline, some gravel and some pot scrubbers and you'll have a very functional filter.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's an example of what I'm talking about. It is a cleaned out frappÃ© cup with some rocks at the bottom for weight, ceramic rings and pot scrubbers for bio media; all powered by an airstone. The fry are P. acei Ngara and are about Â¼ of an inch long.










Before making this filter, I was using a hang-on back filter for a 10g and I was losing 1 fry a week. Since switching to this I have had no more losses.


----------



## cyfan964 (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks for the info... that filter looks like it would work great!


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

where does the airstone go, im not much a DIY kinda person but that looks like it would work great.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

The next one I make will not have the ceramic rings but will consist of just an airstone, gravel and pot scrubbers. It will do just as good a job. :thumb: Also, no power tools are needed, even if you use an empty soda bottle. The only difference with that and my frappÃ© cup is that with a soda botlle and pot scrubbers, you'll need to cut the top part of the soda bottle so as to put your media in. Then just wedge the top back on. There's actually so many ways to make one of these DIY filters.

By the way, you should never have to use carbon in a fry or grow out tank. Those 'off the shelf' filters are just a gimmick that could end up harming you precious fry, as the carbon will need replacing or it will start leaching whatever it absorbed back into the water - not good.


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

The only thing that confuses me about this filter setup is, where does the water enter the cup? Did you cut holes in the cup near the bottom for the water to enter, and then it goes out the top? I am planning on seperating some con fry in the next couple days, and was just weighing my options.

I will either do this filter or just make a sponge filter. Any ideas as to which is better? It will be a 10gal tank with no substrate and no decor.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

That does look like a very interesting idea, not sure about where the water would enter either unless through the bottom, then the air forces it to the top.

Also, did you have this set up in an established tank before you put it in the fry tank to have bacteria already in the bio media?

Looks like a good DIY idea....going to have to start calling you MacGyver!

Thanks..great idea.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I actually got the idea off a YouTube page ... I just rejigged it :lol:

Nope, didn't have it setup before putting it in the fry tank as I didn't want to transfer any nasties to the fry tank. Yes water enters from below through the holes I drilled in the bottom.


----------

